# Rot Off Horns ?



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

So I shot a spanish goat in february when I went to texas. I've had it outside for about 6 weeks now and popped the horns off today. I simmered the skull plate and inner sheath today in dish soap as well. After all this it truly smells bad.

So my ? to all those with alot more experience than me. How do I get rid of the smell so it doesn't come out in the mount? Is there something I can spray on it or something to cover or eliminate the smell?


----------



## cougartracker (Apr 8, 2010)

turn the shells upside down and place water and bleach in the hole. leave for a week and then use simple green on the outer side of the shells and then leave them to air dry..............:shade:


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply don, nice work on your website by the way. Next time I'm down that way I'll have to stop in!


----------



## WildAntlers (Jun 30, 2003)

*Goat Smell*

Another suggestion is to cut off part of the length of the inner core bone (at least half). 
-It get's rid of a lot of un-needed bone & grease right away.
-Makes it easier (smaller) to boil.
-It make it much easier to re-attach/glue the shell horns back on.

PLEASE make certain to get rid of ALL meat and grease from the core/bone. If you are leaving it outside for nature to clean it then leave it out there for a long time. If you are boiling - keep boiling until all grease is gone. Although I have never used it, I understand that Sal Soda helps the boiling process. 

I have done several skull/horn mounts using the nature cleaning method, boiling and beetle cleaning. The beetle cleaning is real nice. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## TXBuckhorn (Feb 18, 2010)

*Boiling*

I've done 2 European mounts for whitetails and the last definitely turned out better. I boiled the skull a little Borax mixed into the solution. This really seemed to help cut the grease better than the dish soap. Then to finish it off, I set the skull in a highly concentrated tub of peroxide that you can get at beauty supply stores. I let it sit over night and it really helped whiten the skull.


----------

